# Classical Versions of Video Game Music - Amazon Deal Today - $2.99



## lou (Sep 7, 2011)

I know there are some fans of video game music here, so thought this might be of interest.

http://amzn.com/B005WV6ZI8


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Earworm alert!


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

Oblivion had a very good soundtrack. For a videogame.

But I can actually recall the theme, so I guess it wasn't really as bland as the terrible movie scores I was ranting about earlier today.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

The orchestra probably had a good time with this one. I've just arranged O Come All Ye Faithful to fit with the Super Mario Brothers theme for my sax trio, and it sure is fun to play.


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

meh, some of it was good, particularly some music from metal gear solid, but I prefer the new Tron soundtrack (even if its not a game, its based on gaming)


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Too many modern shooters. retro for life yo


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

This shows some more info:


----------

